# Remote Destop auf Linux



## SaschaRogmann (18. März 2007)

Moin ersmal,

Kann man auf Debian linux eine Remote destop instailieren und wenn ja wo bekomme ich die?




Mfg Sascha Rogmann


----------



## forsterm (18. März 2007)

Hallo,
mit RealVNC sollte es klappen.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. März 2007)

Hallo,

das Zauberwort heißt hier VNC. Unter Debian könnte man hier beispielsweise die Pakete vncserver und/oder xvncviewer verwenden.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## SaschaRogmann (18. März 2007)

gibt es da keine andere möglichteit 

ich minte richtig remote nicht irgentwie mit vnc......


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. März 2007)

SaschaRogmann hat gesagt.:


> gibt es da keine andere möglichteit
> 
> ich minte richtig remote nicht irgentwie mit vnc......


Was passt dir denn nicht an VNC? Was meinst du mit „richtig remote“?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## SaschaRogmann (18. März 2007)

Ich meine so richtig wie windows remote oder so änlich gegen VNC habe ich nichts aber ich kann es nicht instalieren (keine befehle und so..)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. März 2007)

VNC ist schon genau das, was du suchst. Welche Probleme hast du denn beim Installieren?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## forsterm (18. März 2007)

SaschaRogmann hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine so richtig wie windows remote oder so


Hallo,
bei Windows ist das ja im Prinzip auch nichts anderes nur, dass halt die entsprechende Software bereits installiert ist.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## SaschaRogmann (18. März 2007)

i9ch habe weder das progrmm an sich noch instalatoins befehle noch eine genaue anleitung zu instlieren !


----------



## ishino (18. März 2007)

SaschaRogmann hat gesagt.:


> i9ch habe weder das progrmm an sich noch instalatoins befehle noch eine genaue anleitung zu instlieren !



Und was genau ist jetzt das Problem? Du kannst mit Google nichts anfangen? Da kann ich helfen...  

http://www.joreybump.com/code/howto/debian/vnc.html


----------



## SaschaRogmann (18. März 2007)

ok ich muss also ers die vnc datei hochladen? wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## ishino (18. März 2007)

Wenn Du der Anleitung gefolgt bist und es trotzdem nicht funktioniert, kannste gerne nochmal nachfragen...


----------



## SaschaRogmann (18. März 2007)

ich bekomme die datei niergentwo her...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. März 2007)

SaschaRogmann hat gesagt.:


> ich bekomme die datei niergentwo her...


Welche Datei denn?


----------



## SaschaRogmann (18. März 2007)

die vnc datei und ich brauche auch noch ne amleitung ( Deutsch)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. März 2007)

SaschaRogmann hat gesagt.:


> die vnc datei und ich brauche auch noch ne amleitung ( Deutsch)


Und vor allem brauchst du eine Tastatur mit funktionierender Umschalttaste, sowie genügend Geduld, deine Beiträge vor dem Abschicken zumindest einmal durchzulesen 

Eine deutsche Anleitung lässt sich wunderbar mit Google finden. Als Stichwörter würden sich „VNC“ und „Debian“ gut eignen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## SaschaRogmann (21. März 2007)

Ich habe unter beiden suchbegriffen gesucht und leider keine deutsche Anleitung oder die Installations Datei gefunden!


----------



## ishino (21. März 2007)

Erster Treffer ('vnc debian site:.de'):

http://www.tim-bormann.de/index.php?section=37

 

Und warum Du immerzu was downloaden willst verstehe ich nicht. Das wird apt-get schon für Dich erledigen, vorausgesetzt Du hast auf dem Server Netzzugang, etc.


----------



## SaschaRogmann (21. März 2007)

diese seite habe ich auch gefunden aber da finde ich nicts um weiter zu kommen !


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. März 2007)

Du bekommst die nötige Software über das Debian Repository.

Logge dich als root ein (oder werde mit dem Befehl »su« zum Superuser).

Installiere mit folgendem Befehl den VNC-Server:


```
apt-get install x11vnc
```

Danach startet man den Server mit

```
x11vnc
```
oder damit mehr als eine Verbindung möglich sind

```
x11vnc -many
```

Achte dabei auf eine Ausgabe die folgendes (oder ähnliches) enthalten sollte:

```
name-des-systems:0
```

Der Port sollte folgender sein: 5900

Falls ein Router benutzt wird, sollte die Portweiterleitung natürlich diesen Port weitergeben.

Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch einen VNC-Viewer, davon gibt es viele. Darin gibst du die Server-IP und den Port an und schon kannst Du den Debian-Desktop sehen und damit arbeiten.


----------



## Sinac (22. März 2007)

Wenn du wirklich einen RemoteDesktop im Sinne von RDP unter Windows nutzen willst könnte xrdp das sein was du suchst. Damit kannst du auch über den normalen RDP-Client von Windows oder eines TCs mit Linux connecten. Das Ganze läuft per default zwar auch über das VNC Protokoll, aber enthält auch einen "Nachbau" des RDP Protokolls, wenn auch als testing deklariert. Außerdem scheint mir diese Methode um einiges performanter als rein über einen VNC Viewer zu gehen.
Du findest das Projekt hier: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
Allerdings ist das nicht ganz einfach einzurichten, also wenn du nicht mal VNC hinbekommst könnte es schwierig werden. Ich hab das aber grade gemacht, eventuell schreib ich mal kurzfriestig ein Tutorial dazu.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## SaschaRogmann (27. März 2007)

ok hat alles geklappt thx für die hilfe


----------

